# Notifications twitter



## EboO (23 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai des difficultés pour afficher une pastille sur l'icône de Twitter. 
Je voudrais qu'elle m'annonce s'il y a des tweets à lire et combien. Du coup j'ai activé les notifications, le centre de notification, les bannières et les pastilles. Dans l'app j'ai bien l'option pastille activée et j'ai choisi d'activer les notifications de plusieurs de mes abonnements. 
S'il y a de nouveaux tweets je les vois dans le centre de notification mais pas de pastilles. 

J'ai viré l'app et remise, idem. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Les notifications de l'application Twitter fonctionnent pour les notifications reçues dans cette application (nouvelles personnes qui te suivent, personnes qui ont retweeté un de tes tweets ou l'ont ajouté à leurs favoris,...) mais pas pour les nouveaux tweets à lire. Tu n'as donc la pastille rouge sur l'icône de l'application que dans le premier cas.


----------



## EboO (1 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Ceci explique mon problème. C'est dommage, du coup hormis les notifications dans le centre de notifications je n'ai pas de moyen de savoir s'il y a des nouveaux tweets ?
Merci pour la réponse en tout cas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2015)

EboO a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ceci explique mon problème. C'est dommage, du coup hormis les notifications dans le centre de notifications je n'ai pas de moyen de savoir s'il y a des nouveaux tweets ?
> Merci pour la réponse en tout cas



A part lancer l'application, non.


----------



## EboO (1 Juin 2015)

Bon c'est clair comme ça. 

Encore merci.


----------

